# Banner: Wie macht man soetwas?



## <desty> (19. August 2005)

Hi Leute!

Also ich hab gestern ma ne Website gefunden, die mir wirklich gut gefällt:

http://www.necrophagist.de/Seiten/necrophagist_main.html

dazu hätte ich eine Frage:


das Obige Banner (wo die Köppe drinsind).. wie wurde das erstellt!?

um genauer zu werden....


...es befindet sich ja nen sehr dünner Rahmen um das eigentliche Bild (denk ma 1px) oder so...

und dann wurde das eigentliche Bild ja IN DEN RAHMEN "eingegossen".. Könnt ihr mir erklären wie man sowas macht? Wär echt super



ps: ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein ^^


----------



## versuch13 (19. August 2005)

Hi, also ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht um was genau es dir jetzt geht? Aber insgesamt gehört da nicht viel dazu..


 Gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (19. August 2005)

Was meinst du mit eingegossen?

Das ist eine recht simple Überlappung von diversen Ebenen, die schön oft ineinander kopiert wurden. Danach eine Farbebene darüber und schon hast du den Hintergrund. Darüber dann eine Ebene mit den Bildern + dünnen Rahmen.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## HappyUpper (6. März 2008)

Ich hab auch keine Ahung was du meinst , aber ich kann dir zeigen wie man einen Banner und den Ramen macht: 

Hab erst heut gemacht: 

Videotutorial: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=P5PC9470


----------



## ShadowMan (7. März 2008)

Ähm du weisst, dass diese Anfrage gute 2,5 Jahre her ist?


----------

